# ASAP - Ford Falcon 1 ton ute/Toyota Hilux 16" Wheels & Tyres



## Trouble (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am urgently needing a set (4, possibly a spare if you have it) of either Ford Falcon factory alloy wheels & tyres 16" (at most), or Toyota Hilux wheels & tyres - to fit a 1991 model Toyota Hilux duel cab 2x4.

I am willing to drive to the Gold Coast, Sunny Coast and all around Brisbane for these.
I am hoping to get these at a decent price, as the Tyre shops I've been to either have none available, or are asking rediculous prices for them. 

If you have any, or know of anyone, please contact me!

Also, I am willing to trade - I have the 18" low profile wheels & tyres here that I can no longer use on the ute.
2 rear tyres are low on tread, though. 

Tameah.

(I have posted a wanted ad, but I thought this might be a little quicker, more people will see it, too!)


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 9, 2011)

Go to the wreckers and get some pursuities off any E series or A-B series. The offset changes from E series to A-B-F series, but that shouldn't matter on a hilux. Can't imagine 4 old stockos of an EL costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 9, 2011)

Early 15" ford rims sometimes have trouble clearing the front calipers on a hilux,I had to go to 16" of a BA-BF.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, dad & I are off to the wreckers tomorrow. I put the post up just in case we can't find anything that will fit. 
The tyres will need to be up to the rated capacity for the hilux, as well. 

Thanks for the tip, guys


----------

